# 2022, What are your plans?



## NorCal (Jan 5, 2022)

I’m doing:
- 60 gallon barrel fermented Chardonnay
- 60 gallon barrel Cab Franc / estate Cab Sauv
- 20 gallons estate Zin
- 20 gallons estate Syrah

While I don’t have a good record of doing what I said I was going to do, I’m pretty confident this year .

What are your plans?

our Ameraucana chicken Henny Penny


----------



## winemaker81 (Jan 5, 2022)

I'm planning to start a 7 gallon Elderberry from concentrate in the next few weeks, and emulate a 6 gallon version of the WE Exotic Fruit kit, using either cherry or black raspberry as a base, with fresh/frozen pineapple, mango, and papaya.

Next fall? It will depend on the growing season and what grapes are available within our delivery window -- I'm east coast and my local group gets a single delivery of west coast grapes. I'd like to make what I planned for 2021 -- a southern Rhone style blend (Grenache based) and a Sangiovese based Italian blend. But I won't know what's available until late August / early September. Regardless of what I make, it will be two 8-lug batches, roughly 20 gallons each.

Starting last fall, we had the opportunity to buy juice buckets with the grape order. I had planned a Chardonnay, and will probably make that, a Sauvignon Blanc, or both. Alternately, Gino Pinto has a location in Richmond VA, and if the timing is right I'd like to get a bucket of Verdicchio.


----------



## ChuckD (Jan 5, 2022)

Put an addition on the hose complete with dedicated basement wine room . Prepare an area for a small vineyard and Plant the first 24 vines. Make Strawberry rhubarb this summer, Wild Blackberry if this is a good year, apple, and pear if the neighbors tree has a good year.

 gonna be a busy year!


----------



## Jovimaple (Jan 5, 2022)

Double batch of WineXpert Apres Chocolate raspberry is on deck, and possibly an RJS Cru Specialty Toasted Caramel started at the same time.

While those are aging, I will probably start an Orchard Breezin' watermelon kit and then a peach one, as well.

That's all the kits I have at the moment, but I have a freezer full of peaches and raspberries. I want to add chocolate extract to some of the raspberry when I make it, and possibly some vanilla extract. For the peach wine, it depends upon how much I get since I want to try all juice. If I get enough, I may add some vanilla to part of that.

Skeeter Pee was a big hit around here last year, so I have plans to make another big batch of that. I made a key lime version that my friends loved, too. I just finished bottling another batch. I want to make pineapple and backsweeten with pina colada mix.

Edit to add tomato wine! I made a couple small batches last year, one batch from tomatoes I grew and one from tomatoes I got from someone else. So far, they have turned out (just bottled the first batch, second is aging). This means I also am doubling the amount of tomatoes I plant this spring!

That's all that I currently have planned.

I do need to work on clearing out storage space for the equipment and finished wines! Eventually, I would like to build a wine making area in our basement but that's a few years away, as it will require hiring a contractor to run water and drainage, etc. I don't like carrying full carboys up and down the stairs so only bottled wine goes downstairs now.


----------



## ChuckD (Jan 5, 2022)

Oh yeah… and skeeter pee ASAP. The pineapple pina colada sounds dangerously good


----------



## BarrelMonkey (Jan 5, 2022)

Good question and I'm still working on the answer. But so far...

(i) buy a crusher/destemmer, potentially some other gear as well
(ii) make some as yet unspecified amount of elderflower - definitely sparkling, maybe still as well
(iii) hopefully make 5 gal elderberry if my bird protection measures succeed
(iv) either 30 gal of non-pinot noir red, or 15-30 gal of something white.


----------



## NorCal (Jan 5, 2022)

Ah...forgot about the Dragons Blood and Skeeter Pee. I always get requests for that, may have to add a carboy of that as well.


----------



## CDrew (Jan 5, 2022)

So, still working on 2021, and for that matter have 30 gallons of 2020 not bottled yet. (This bottle shortage is a pain). But I'm thinking I need to cut production some more, or drink a lot more!. Storage space for 3-4 years of aging wine is a lot.

I think for 2022, I'm going to aim for 15-20 gallons each of Primitivo, Syrah and Sauvignon Blanc. The temptation is strong to over produce, but being realistic about storage space, I'm looking to bring production in to line with consumption/give aways.


----------



## Denden5136 (Jan 5, 2022)

I will plant 8 more vines to add to the existing 1 year old vineyard. Adding Grenache to go with the Zin, Mourvedre, Petite Sirah and Sauvignon Blanc.

Last year I did 6 different reds and all were pretty much "textbook" winemaking. In 2022 I want to be a bit more creative and have some fun experimenting. 

I want to make a white this year - Pinot Grigio if possible, but I'm not picky. I just have to see what grapes are available.
I plan to get around 250 lbs of Pinot Noir and do Saignee to create 1/2 Pinot Noir (red) with the skins "doubled", and 1/2 rose. Will have to head up the road to Sonoma or Mendocino for the grapes.
Besides that, I'll do Cabernet Sauvignon from the vines on the parent's farm. 
Oh, and peach wine - last year was the first try with a fruit wine and it was incredible! I back-sweetened it by about 1.5% - just enough to bring out the peach flavor a bit.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jan 5, 2022)

Jovimaple said:


> Double batch of WineXpert Apres Chocolate raspberry is on deck, and possibly an RJS Cru Specialty Toasted Caramel started at the same time.
> 
> While those are aging, I will probably start an Orchard Breezin' watermelon kit and then a peach one, as well.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure how handy you are but CPVC pipe is easy to run and readily available at Lowes or Home Depot. Drain lines are also easy, you just have to make sure it is vented properly. There are plenty of videos to show you how.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jan 5, 2022)

First of all @NorCal you cracked me up about your track record and you'll get no argument from me.  Hopefully the Southern Hemisphere crop will be better this year and I'll be able to get grapes. In 19 I made a Chilean Pinot Noir that came out very nice. A little darker than we get from the west coast. I have been making 8 - 10 and as much as 14 varietals but was thinking about cutting down and making larger quantities of less varietals. The hard part is figuring out which ones I want to eliminate. Space may start to become an issue. Right now I have about 230 gallons combined of 2020 to bottle and 2021 aging and going through MLF. In the past I have pretty much stuck to my guns with what I planned to make but afraid this year is going to be a little wishy washy.


----------



## winemaker81 (Jan 5, 2022)

mainshipfred said:


> Right now I have about 230 gallons combined of 2020 to bottle and 2021 aging and going through MLF. In the past I have pretty much stuck to my guns with what I planned to make but afraid this year is going to be a little wishy washy.


Infinite storage sounds great, but in my case (at least!) it would eventually produce a bad result.  

I've reached a point where 5 gallons of a heavy red is totally insufficient. Currently I'm seeing 15 gallons as adequate ... but everything is subject to change.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jan 5, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> Infinite storage sounds great, but in my case (at least!) it would eventually produce a bad result.
> 
> I've reached a point where 5 gallons of a heavy red is totally insufficient. Currently I'm seeing 15 gallons as adequate ... but everything is subject to change.



15 or so gallons of each varietal was my goal in 2020 and 2021. I think that is a good amount to be able to drink, give away and still have some to age.


----------



## CDrew (Jan 5, 2022)

mainshipfred said:


> 15 or so gallons of each varietal was my goal in 2020 and 2021. I think that is a good amount to be able to drink, give away and still have some to age.



Ya - 15 gallon stainless keg is the new carboy.


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 5, 2022)

NorCal said:


> I’m doing:
> - 60 gallon barrel fermented Chardonnay
> - 60 gallon barrel Cab Franc / estate Cab Sauv
> - 20 gallons estate Zin
> ...


um with all due respect, she sure would make some good chicken an dumplings
Dawg


----------



## winemanden (Jan 9, 2022)

My question is, how much do you guys and gals drink? A bottle a day = 365 bottles, leaving at least 400 bottles from 160 gallons. Do you give it away or ??? do you sell it.

I'm not a customs and excise man, just curious.


----------



## winemaker81 (Jan 9, 2022)

winemanden said:


> A bottle a day = 365 bottles, leaving at least 400 bottles from 160 gallons. Do you give it away or ??? do you sell it.


A thread for a few months ago revealed that many folks give away a large part of what they make.

Depending on the number of wine drinkers in the house, consuming a bottle per day is not a surprise. Plus cooking -- I'll add wine instead of water when making tacos.


----------



## ChuckD (Jan 9, 2022)

I imagine many of the wine makers also have hundreds (thousands?) of bottles aging in their cellars. I know one gentleman who is approaching 2000 bottles in his collection... and as far as I know they are mostly purchased! He told me they do a lot of wine tourism and whenever they find something they like he purchases a case or two for the cellar. He has a spreadsheet to keep track of it all. Next time I see him I'll have to ask if he has plans for the wine that survives him because he couldn't consume it all if he lived to be 100. 

I was shocked how quickly 60 bottles disappeared last year with just two smallish family parties and giveaways... everybody likes free wine!


----------



## mainshipfred (Jan 9, 2022)

It takes me 2-3 days to drink a bottle of wine. I usually but not always have glass with dinner so that's around 130 bottles a year with probably 40% being bought wine. I don't keep track of how much I give away though I would think it's around 12-14 cases.


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 10, 2022)

winemanden said:


> My question is, how much do you guys and gals drink? A bottle a day = 365 bottles, leaving at least 400 bottles from 160 gallons. Do you give it away or ??? do you sell it.
> 
> I'm not a customs and excise man, just curious.


i am 61, as far as really drinking,, I quit when i was 30. but when my health went bad i was advised to drink red wine, heart doc,,, pulmonary doc,, nerve doc,, endocrinologist doc,, and 2 more i cant think of at this time, i got 18 oz wine glasses, and the doc's all sad 1 to 2 glasses daily, so 2 glasses is a fifth a day, they baulked on that, at which time i reminded all if them they said glasses, not ounces, so 2 glasses =1 fifth a day, but yes i do cover several people, one machine shop, i needed 2 thick walled aluminum poles for my fore cart, and buck board, i priced them they run close to $500 each, my 2 are thicker and longer, all drilled to fit, for a grand total of $80 for the pair ,, THAT DOG WILL HUNT,,,
Dawg


----------



## winemanden (Jan 10, 2022)

You're right Chuck D,those bottles do disappear quick if you don't watch it.
A bit like Old Mother Hubbard went to the cupboard and found it bare. That's too sad to think about.
What ever the reason for making so much, it was just curiosity on my part. I've always been curious, some folks call me a nosey old sod. I've always had the attitude, if you don't ask you'll never know.
I guess you folks have a lot more friends than I do.

PS. if you folks offered your friends 10 cents to return each empty you wouldn't be short of bottles.


----------



## winemaker81 (Jan 10, 2022)

winemanden said:


> PS. if you folks offered your friends 10 cents to return each empty you wouldn't be short of bottles.


It appears I am cheap -- no return bottle, no more wine!


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 10, 2022)

winemanden said:


> ,
> You're right Chuck D,those bottles do disappear quick if you don't watch it.
> A bit like Old Mother Hubbard went to the cupboard and found it bare. That's too sad to think about.
> What ever the reason for making so much, it was just curiosity on my part. I've always been curious, some folks call me a nosey old sod. I've always had the attitude, if you don't ask you'll never know.
> ...


cough,,,um (IF) I WAS TO SELL a case now and then, i'd charge $12 a case for bottle deposit, most would pay deposit on 2 or 3 cases and just swap them out at a case at a time,, never forget (IF)  of course that'd be after having better than 20 case of bottles never come back, hypathedikley of course,, 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 10, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> It appears I am cheap -- no return bottle, no more wine!


THAT DOG WILL HUNT,,,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 11, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> It appears I am cheap -- no return bottle, no more wine!


you make me laugh,,,
Dawg


----------



## Rice_Guy (Jan 11, 2022)

This year is building the apple orchard. I just ordered several red flesh scion wood from an orchard in Suamico, WI. ,,, from the write up at Michigan state Otterson var should make a balanced slightly tannic cyser. sadly I guess I‘ll have to drink enough apple to figure out what soft tannin versus hard tannin versus astringent tannin varieties are before ordering more varieties next spring.
This year I see wine tourism exploring the finger lakes region, AKA a detour on trips to the grand kids.


ChuckD said:


> if this is a good year, apple, and pear if the neighbors tree has a good year.


_Come now Chuck, ,,,, every year is a good year for deer apples, ,,, the hard part is finding the special trees that balance the flavors._


----------



## winemaker81 (Jan 11, 2022)

hounddawg said:


> you make me laugh


I was serious!


----------



## ChuckD (Jan 11, 2022)

Rice_Guy said:


> Come now Chuck, ,,,, every year is a good year for deer apples, ,,, the hard part is finding the special trees that balance the flavors.


It depends. I’m not a huge fan of those free apples littering peoples lawns… typically too much work culling and trimming. I have an older neighbor who heard I made apple wine so he brought me four buckets of them… super nice guy but the apples were all bruises and worms. I thanked him and fed them to the deer when he left. I bought two bushels from the orchard and I’ll give him some of that wine when it’s ready.


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 11, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> I was serious!


i knew that,
that is exactly why it is so funny, no bottles back=no more wine, i laugh when i picture that,,, 
Dawg


----------



## Meadini (Jan 11, 2022)

For 2022, I’ll start with kits and fruit wines and finish with my plans for grapes-I have ambitious plans. 
I have a Finer Wine Bordeaux Forte kit to start. If it turns out as I hope, I’ll get another next year. 
For fruit wines, I have 40 lbs of frozen bananas that need fermented. I make a mead with them every February. 
I’ll be back in Missouri when the blackberries are ripe, so I’ll get as many of those as I can. 
I’m gonna get a bushel of peaches and see what I can make outta those. 
I’m enjoying the very early returns of my white grape/pear wine and I’ll probably double that.
For the grapes, I’m going to do another field blend, probably 16 gallons, of a Super Tuscan from Lodi grapes a company ships in. 
I’ve spent a lot of time in Palisade (Colorados grape growing area)this year cultivating relationships with some vineyard owners. There’s a vineyard that will let me pick some Cab Franc and Petit Verdot-I’m super excited about this opportunity! 
I’m also a member of a co-op and plan on ordering 18 gallons of Cab Sauv and 12 gallons of Merlot to round out a Bordeaux blend. 
Whew, that’s a lot! But I can’t forget 2 buckets of Moscato to keep the Mrs. happy!


----------



## wood1954 (Jan 12, 2022)

Same old thing for me. Keep trying to get a great harvest from my Marquette vines. Last year was the first year I had invasive brown stinkbugs so I need to figure out to get rid of them.


----------



## my wine (Jan 12, 2022)

I have plans for a Pinot Noir and a Super Tuscan kit from Finer Wines. Likely one other red which I haven't decided on. I have a bunch of bananas in the freezer. Not certain if I have enough for 3 gallons. I found an orchard nearby that will sell me apple juice without preservatives. I'm considering 3 gallons of that in the fall. I started a dozen raspberry and blackberry plants out back last year. I'll tend to those and will likely triple the number of bushes this year from the shoots. Last year I succeeded in making enough wine to drink mostly year-old wine. this year I'll cut back a little but try to get my drinking wine closer to the 2 year mark.


----------



## Sage (Jan 13, 2022)

Hunker down and try to survive first. I'll just have to wait and see what nature provides this year from my vines. Cab, Merlot, Carmenere, Syrah vines have been providing 18-25 gallons per year. I never seem to know who's on first or who struck out. Since I don't change much of what I do, I'll have to go with what the weather does. Part of the fun!! And then, wait about 3-4 years to see if my part of the process worked!


----------



## Newine (Jan 13, 2022)

I will be making wine from my home vineyard. The Seyval Blanc, Noiret, Frontenac, and Marchal Foch will all be celebrating 10 years of age. My Petite Pearl, Chardonel and Itasca are just 3 or 4 years in the ground and I expect a decent harvest from them this year.

I will, for the 3rd year in a row turn all the whites into sparkling via traditional method, just too good!

The reds I will likely do a field blend and ferment in about 5 different batches with various different yeasts in combination with different oak adjuncts. The last few years I have been narrowing down the yeasts in the red to a few favorites but always have room to try 1 or 2 new ones.


----------



## Dan M (Jan 14, 2022)

I think it's great that many of you have ambitious plans for 2022! It shows your passion. As we enter the 3rd year of COVID, my plans are a little less ambitious. Completely coincidentally, this is also my 3rd year of winemaking...

1. I started an Island Mist Black Cherry kit. Why? It was on the shelf, and my family loves it. I'm tweaking my process based on some good advice from the senior members here. I prefer a nice dry red, but you can't beat this sweety by the pool over ice.

2. I'm planning to get me some of them Finer Wine kits! I've made quite a few Winexpert kits over the last 2 years, and the wine is decent, but I think I can do better. I'm thinking a Super Tuscan and maybe a Strawberry Frutta to start.

3. My biggest goal is to improve my processes to produce better tasting wines. I may stray away from the kit directions in some areas to experiment. I hope to try some of the ideas in the "Tweaking Cheap Kits" thread and see where that takes me.

4. Lastly, I hope to have a good recipe or two by juice season, so that I can make a wine without a kit (scary). I know yinz guys will help me...

Have a great 2022!


----------



## winemaker81 (Jan 14, 2022)

Dan M said:


> I started an Island Mist Black Cherry kit. Why?


When I got this far reading your post, "why not?" popped into my head!  

The only reason to make wine is because someone loves it!



Dan M said:


> I'm thinking a Super Tuscan and maybe a Strawberry Frutta to start.


My son & I pulled a sample of our Super Tuscan last night. At 2 months old, it's not on oak yet, and it's amazingly good. Certainly not drinkable yet, but the taste bodes good things in its future.



Dan M said:


> I may stray away from the kit directions in some areas to experiment. I hope to try some of the ideas in the "Tweaking Cheap Kits" thread and see where that takes me.


IME, add to kits, do not take away. I've had 2 kits turn out overly acidic when I shorted the water. I don't buy the cheap kits, buying from Winexpert, RJ Spagnols, and now FWK. Even the low end WE and RJS kits are well balanced for reconstitution to 23 liters; changing that throws the wine out of balance.

Adding raisins, currents, elderberries, etc. to a red will boost it, as will grape concentrate if the SG is low (concentrates add body which sugar/syrup does not).



Dan M said:


> Lastly, I hope to have a good recipe or two by juice season, so that I can make a wine without a kit (scary). I know yinz guys will help me...


Do you mean grape juice? The difference between a kit and juice is that 1) you're not reconstituting concentrate; and 2) you have to buy all the consumables separately. You can follow the kit instructions with juice.

If you plan to bottle quickly (3 months or less) use degassing and fining agents, else you'll get sediment in the bottle. If you're ok with bulk aging for at least 4 months (6 to 12 is better), you can skip them.


----------



## Dan M (Jan 14, 2022)

@winemaker81 
I knew you'd take the bait and share more gems!  Thank you.


----------



## Rocktop (Jan 16, 2022)

For the vineyard adding:
‘Pinot noir clone 828 and clone 73.
chardonnay clone 548
Dornfelder
Ortega

For wine making I want to focus on Pinot noir, really want learn to make a stellar Pinot. Will probably get around 250lbs. Will pull a good amount off for saiganee . Long cold soak and am I’m looking to upgrade to a stainless primary tank with bottom port as I want to try delestage to strip out as many seeds as possible.

RT


----------



## winemaker81 (Jan 16, 2022)

Rocktop said:


> For wine making I want to focus on Pinot noir, really want learn to make a stellar Pinot. Will probably get around 250lbs. Will pull a good amount off for saiganee . Long cold soak and am I’m looking to upgrade to a stainless primary tank with bottom port as I want to try delestage to strip out as many seeds as possible.


Why remove the seeds? Excess tannin?


----------



## mainshipfred (Jan 16, 2022)

I think I may do a modified delestage prior to pressing. I do this because I normally press by myself from 10 gallon brutes that are too heavy to lift, at least carefully. I'll scoop out the skins from the top leaving as much juice as possible. Then start scooping out the juice until the brute is light enough to lift. The remaining juice is slowly poured into the press. The bottom of the brute always has a ton of seeds which I stop pouring when the seeds start to come out. By then all that is left are seeds and thick sediment and I'm greatly reducing the amount of seeds that get pressed. So I guess in a way I am doing a delestage. During the last few days of fermentation I also stir the must after it is punched down. I don't know if this does anything to help the seeds sink to the bottom but I guess it could. 

I don't know if the heat or chemical reaction during fermentation extracts the harsh tannins from the seeds or is it just the pressing that extracts the tannins. The last couple years I considered doing the press prep process mid way through fermentation to extract the seeds earlier. It's just a lot of work, especially when I have as many as 20 fermenters going at one time.


----------



## Rocktop (Jan 18, 2022)

Hi WM81, i want to try the delestage method along with an extended maceration to wring out all I can from our northern Pinot noir. Worried about excessive tannins and looking to make a nice early drinker.

‘’RT


----------



## winemaker81 (Jan 18, 2022)

Rocktop said:


> Hi WM81, i want to try the delestage method along with an extended maceration to wring out all I can from our northern Pinot noir. Worried about excessive tannins and looking to make a nice early drinker.


I may be wrong on this, but EM and "early drinker" appear to be opposites. EM is supposed to increase tannin structure, so it's not going to produce an early drinker. If you have enough Pinot Noir, make a couple of batches using different techniques.


----------



## Rocktop (Jan 18, 2022)

My thinking was the EM on mostly skins would extract as much flavour, colour and some tannins but getting off the seeds would eliminate the harsher seed tannins. 
I haven’t done before so only a theory so far, advice appreciated.
RT


----------



## winemaker81 (Jan 18, 2022)

Rocktop said:


> My thinking was the EM on mostly skins would extract as much flavour, colour and some tannins but getting off the seeds would eliminate the harsher seed tannins.


Will you have enough Pinot for 3 batches? 1 regular EM, 1 EM w/o seeds, and 1 pressed at 1.000.


----------



## BigDaveK (Jan 19, 2022)

More grapes!
I finally started the VERY addictive wine making hobby last year. I got about 30 lbs of grapes from my vines which was enough for 2 gallons. I've had fantastic success propagating raspberries, blackberries and some ornamental trees so this year I'll tackle grapes. I have enough bramble fruit and fruit trees for misc wines but I definitely need more grapes.

And Skeeter Pee! I never heard of it until I started hanging out here and that is definitely on the MUST DO list.


----------



## Jovimaple (Jan 19, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> And Skeeter Pee! I never heard of it until I started hanging out here and that is definitely on the MUST DO list.


I made 11 gallons of Skeeter Pee last year. I have 1 and a half bottles left. Quite the favorite of family and friends! I am about to start another batch in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Rocktop (Jan 19, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> Will you have enough Pinot for 3 batches? 1 regular EM, 1 EM w/o seeds, and 1 pressed at 1.000.


Getting more grapes shouldn’t be an issue just money and cellar space. Thank you for suggestion, it gave me pause. I like the idea of running multiple methods in parallel, gets me to my preferred method sooner, or the best method may always be a blend of treatments. 
I was looking scale down this year‘s production, but…
Ok so if I up to 400lbs, aim to pull 5 gallons of saiganee and then aim for 3 - 6 gallon test batches. This is getting interesting.


----------



## Denden5136 (Jan 19, 2022)

Rocktop said:


> Getting more grapes shouldn’t be an issue just money and cellar space. Thank you for suggestion, it gave me pause. I like the idea of running multiple methods in parallel, gets me to my preferred method sooner, or the best method may always be a blend of treatments.
> I was looking scale down this year‘s production, but…
> Ok so if I up to 400lbs, aim to pull 5 gallons of saiganee and then aim for 3 - 6 gallon test batches. This is getting interesting.


Rocktop - sounds like my plans. I want to do about 300 lbs and do Saignee - 1/2 rose and 1/2 doubled skins. I want something light and refreshing for summer afternoons on the patio (rose) and then a Pinot Noir that will likely take more than a year to be ready to bottle. Will get the grapes in Sonoma or Mendocino depending on who is selling.


----------



## winemaker81 (Jan 19, 2022)

Rocktop said:


> Thank you for suggestion, it gave me pause.


I am a corrupting influence!

Experiments like this are a no-lose scenario. You might like some batches better than others, but all should be good.


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 20, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> More grapes!
> I finally started the VERY addictive wine making hobby last year. I got about 30 lbs of grapes from my vines which was enough for 2 gallons. I've had fantastic success propagating raspberries, blackberries and some ornamental trees so this year I'll tackle grapes. I have enough bramble fruit and fruit trees for misc wines but I definitely need more grapes.
> 
> And Skeeter Pee! I never heard of it until I started hanging out here and that is definitely on the MUST DO list.


14 cases of skeeter pee last year,,,, and got another 30 gallon fixing to bottle,,,, i officially ran out a few months ago,,,, but in my magic closet their seems to be around 3 cases,,, kinda like the rabbit in the magic top hat, lol
Dawg


----------



## BigDaveK (Jan 20, 2022)

hounddawg said:


> 14 cases of skeeter pee last year,,,, and got another 30 gallon fixing to bottle,,,, i officially ran out a few months ago,,,, but in my magic closet their seems to be around 3 cases,,, kinda like the rabbit in the magic top hat, lol
> Dawg


14 cases!?! I may be going out on a limb here but I'm guessing you're rather fond of it. I was going to start that project in a couple months but now (with your endorsement) I may have to adjust my time frame.

Wow, you've got guts advertising your magic closet! I don't have one...and if I ever did it sank to the bottom of my pond....nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## winemaker81 (Jan 20, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> Wow, you've got guts advertising your magic closet!


Richard may mean that he over indulged while he was putting wine away, and forget where he put it. Then later, when he accidentally discovered it, it was like magic!


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 20, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> 14 cases!?! I may be going out on a limb here but I'm guessing you're rather fond of it. I was going to start that project in a couple months but now (with your endorsement) I may have to adjust my time frame.
> 
> Wow, you've got guts advertising your magic closet! I don't have one...and if I ever did it sank to the bottom of my pond....nothing to see here, move along.


i make mine a little different then most, first for every 6 gallons of water i use 1 qt of lemon juice, that allows a good ferment, nutrients, and energizers EC-1118 AND run my SG as high as i can, then after ferment, i add 5 more quart of lemon to the 6 gallon of water, so you end up with a quart of lemon to the gallon water, rack, to clear and degas, when ready to bottle i use a 6.5 carboy first i add K-meta amd a fifth of pure grain alcohol 190 proof, then i rack my skeeter pee into that 6.5 carboy, then i back sweeten to taste, my taste is a SG of 1.040, taste like lemonade but kicks like a mule, ,, both lemon or pineapple hides the alcohol burn, every wine i bottle of every kind i run through that 6.5 carboy, so you have room to back sweeten, EC-1118 WILL go to 18 to 20 ABV, but i add PGA and you'll sleep like a baby, and i don't drink much, sadly i got tons of friends lol.....
Dawg


----------



## winemaker81 (Jan 20, 2022)

hounddawg said:


> i make mine a little different then most


Sheesh, Dawg, do you have a contract with Elon Musk for rocket fuel? No wonder he's had such good results getting his rocket into orbit. He's using stronger fuel than NASA!


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 20, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> Sheesh, Dawg, do you have a contract with Elon Musk for rocket fuel? No wonder he's had such good results getting his rocket into orbit. He's using stronger fuel than NASA!


thank you. i'm laughing so hard,,,,,,
Dawg


----------



## G259 (Jan 20, 2022)

So, still working on 2021, and for that matter have 30 gallons of 2020 not bottled yet. (This bottle shortage is a pain). But I'm thinking I need to cut production some more, or drink a lot more!. Storage space for 3-4 years of aging wine is a lot.

Easy solution, magnums!


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 21, 2022)

G259 said:


> So, still working on 2021, and for that matter have 30 gallons of 2020 not bottled yet. (This bottle shortage is a pain). But I'm thinking I need to cut production some more, or drink a lot more!. Storage space for 3-4 years of aging wine is a lot.
> 
> Easy solution, magnums!


um bottle storage, dang i don't like hearing that at all. between new and reused i think i got about 20 cases empty,, after hearing this i better bottle bottle what i got before starting any more whites, shoot i never gave bottles a thought, now that magnum is a slick ideal. 
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 21, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> 14 cases!?! I may be going out on a limb here but I'm guessing you're rather fond of it. I was going to start that project in a couple months but now (with your endorsement) I may have to adjust my time frame.
> 
> Wow, you've got guts advertising your magic closet! I don't have one...and if I ever did it sank to the bottom of my pond....nothing to see here, move along.


where i live their ain't nobody around me that knows about WMT, hehe, now my handle is different on like my handle on my gun forums ect, 
so i ain't really brave , it is more like snikey ,,,  
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 21, 2022)

G259 said:


> So, still working on 2021, and for that matter have 30 gallons of 2020 not bottled yet. (This bottle shortage is a pain). But I'm thinking I need to cut production some more, or drink a lot more!. Storage space for 3-4 years of aging wine is a lot.
> 
> Easy solution, magnums!


www.homebrewohio.com
they seem to have bottles, decent prices and free shipping if over $60 i think,,, just in case you or anyone was to need
Skoal
Dawg


----------



## G259 (Jan 21, 2022)

Nah, I'm not at the stage of BUYING bottles. Like I said before, I'm pretty ghetto, so a lot of times I use Polar seltzer bottles!
(oh yeah, with a scrap of paper and tape to identify it! lol!)

I do have some longer term aging to do, I will go glass for those, several years.


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 21, 2022)

i defiantly ain't uppity, and i believe that what's in the bottle is all that counts, 
and this hobby/addiction is most enjoyable,, now in my area,, most wines are going to be Boones Farm, TY Swan and Maddog 2020.. also called mogen david wine, my area went wet a year or 2 ago, but so far it is liquor stores,, even our laws are behind,,,beings it is still a felony for me to ship wine to friends,,, but i posted that link in case it might help you or any others,,,
Dawg


----------



## BigDaveK (Jan 23, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> Richard may mean that he over indulged while he was putting wine away, and forget where he put it. Then later, when he accidentally discovered it, it was like magic!



I can certainly see your interpretation. But I wanted to highlight the heart pounding excitement, edge of your seat adventure, and certainly international intrigue of wine making.


----------



## BigDaveK (Jan 23, 2022)

hounddawg said:


> i make mine a little different then most, first for every 6 gallons of water i use 1 qt of lemon juice, that allows a good ferment, nutrients, and energizers EC-1118 AND run my SG as high as i can, then after ferment, i add 5 more quart of lemon to the 6 gallon of water, so you end up with a quart of lemon to the gallon water, rack, to clear and degas, when ready to bottle i use a 6.5 carboy first i add K-meta amd a fifth of pure grain alcohol 190 proof, then i rack my skeeter pee into that 6.5 carboy, then i back sweeten to taste, my taste is a SG of 1.040, taste like lemonade but kicks like a mule, ,, both lemon or pineapple hides the alcohol burn, every wine i bottle of every kind i run through that 6.5 carboy, so you have room to back sweeten, EC-1118 WILL go to 18 to 20 ABV, but i add PGA and you'll sleep like a baby, and i don't drink much, sadly i got tons of friends lol.....
> Dawg



Thank you!!! I really appreciate your info!!! My original plan was for a couple months from now, then a couple weeks, and now....THIS WEEK!! I'll stick with the original recipe for my first time to establish a baseline. I've got some Everclear that I use for liqueurs but I'm getting tired of doing that. After a couple years the novelty has finally warn off. Thanks again. You're the man!


----------



## BigDaveK (Jan 23, 2022)

hounddawg said:


> www.homebrewohio.com
> they seem to have bottles, decent prices and free shipping if over $60 i think,,, just in case you or anyone was to need
> Skoal
> Dawg



I agree! After a lot of price comparison they are pretty darn good. My orders have been 2nd day Fedex. A lot cheaper than amazon for sure. I hope to visit in person the next time I go to Firelands Winery thats down the road.


----------



## Nebbiolo020 (Feb 1, 2022)

At the end of the year when grapes come in I’m going to pretty much just do Zinfandel this year, already got it planned. I will be making 200 gallons of Zinfandel only because that’s the cap that I can legally make.

I made zin last year and it turned out so well that it convinced me to double down on Zinfandel this year.


----------



## winemaker81 (Feb 1, 2022)

Nebbiolo020 said:


> I made zin last year and it turned out so well that it convinced me to double down on Zinfandel this year.


Have you considered blends? A group of guys I knew got their CA grapes by train, and each had his own recipe, which was typically Zin-based, e.g., 10 boxes Zin, 2 boxes Muscat, 1 box Alicante, etc.


----------



## Nebbiolo020 (Feb 1, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> Have you considered blends? A group of guys I knew got their CA grapes by train, and each had his own recipe, which was typically Zin-based, e.g., 10 boxes Zin, 2 boxes Muscat, 1 box Alicante, etc.


I have considered a blend but I tend to prefer single varietal wines, I have access to a really good Zinfandel vineyard with 30 year old vines so I felt that blending it would be a misuse of the grapes.

I will make a blend with my uncle though at his place this year thinking cab franc, merlot and malbec.


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 1, 2022)

Nebbiolo020 said:


> I have considered a blend but I tend to prefer single varietal wines, I have access to a really good Zinfandel vineyard with 30 year old vines so I felt that blending it would be a misuse of the grapes.
> 
> I will make a blend with my uncle though at his place this year thinking cab franc, merlot and malbec.


do them make good jelly ? LMAO LOL
Dawg


----------



## Nebbiolo020 (Feb 2, 2022)

hounddawg said:


> do them make good jelly ? LMAO LOL
> Dawg


That would be a waste of good wine grapes.


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 2, 2022)

Nebbiolo020 said:


> That would be a waste of good wine grapes.


but the
YEAH,, but i could say pass the jelly while i was taking a great pupon
most everybody on here knows i ain't right in the head, ,, 
I was just teasing, bet you could not count the vintners ,, that thought what a moron,,  about me, 
Dawg


----------



## winemaker81 (Feb 2, 2022)

Nebbiolo020 said:


> That would be a waste of good wine grapes.


But it would make great jelly!

Serious question -- has anyone made jelly from pomace, adding water and sugar?


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 2, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> But it would make great jelly!
> 
> Serious question -- has anyone made jelly from pomace, adding water and sugar?


ain't pomace volcanic dirt that's filled with air pockets ?
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 2, 2022)

wait it's pumas,,  
Dawg


----------



## Nebbiolo020 (Feb 2, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> But it would make great jelly!
> 
> Serious question -- has anyone made jelly from pomace, adding water and sugar?


I have not I’ve made brandy though


----------



## winemaker81 (Feb 2, 2022)

hounddawg said:


> ain't pomace volcanic dirt that's filled with air pockets ?


Pumice. Close but no cigar!!!

I just looked at the thread title: "2022, What are your plans?". We've strayed farther onto tangents than usual!

I reviewed my post from a month ago, and my _plans_ have not changed. Things are still undecided until we get word what grapes are available.

However ... based upon my results so far with FWK, I have an urge to do some experimentation in that area. If I make 2nd run jelly instead of 2nd run wine ... that leaves a few carboys open. And I'm trying to figure out where a 5 to 8 gallon barrel will fit ... or maybe I should just get another 54 liter ....


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 2, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> Pumice. Close but no cigar!!!
> 
> I just looked at the thread title: "2022, What are your plans?". We've strayed farther onto tangents than usual!
> 
> ...


yep I'd done caught that. but still missed the spelling.  
and yep i gotta start looking at OP AND the date,, lol
Dawg


----------



## winemaker81 (Feb 2, 2022)

hounddawg said:


> and yep i gotta start looking at OP AND the date


Where is the fun in that?


----------



## VinesnBines (Feb 2, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> But it would make great jelly!
> 
> Serious question -- has anyone made jelly from pomace, adding water and sugar?


I made great blueberry jam from pomace. The fig jam was not as good though the family liked it. At the start of the pandemic I made bread with yeast from a merlot fermentation.  Couldn’t get it to work later though.


----------



## winemaker81 (Feb 3, 2022)

VinesnBines said:


> I made great blueberry jam from pomace. The fig jam was not as good though the family liked it.


I found this reference to pomace jelly:

Pomace Idea – Make Wine Jelly « Winemaking: Wine Trail Traveler 

They boiled 1 gallon pomace with 1 quart water, then strained it, using the liquid to make jelly using this recipe:

Wine Trail Traveler 

I have a strainer attachment for my KitchenAid mixer that I've never used -- it's used for straining fruit to make sauces. It would take a while, but it would extract a lot more liquid from the boiled pomace.

Pre-boiling, I think I'd remove as many of the seeds as is feasible.


----------



## VinesnBines (Feb 3, 2022)

My blueberry pomace was just hand pressed so it was perfect for jam. The fruit had not broken down much so I thought "Why not". Blueberries are too expensive to waste. I did not try with raspberries or blackberries. It appears the writer of the article you linked did not make a second run wine. I may give their jelly recipe a try after a second run.


----------



## Khristyjeff (Feb 3, 2022)

hounddawg said:


> i defiantly ain't uppity, and i believe that what's in the bottle is all that counts,
> and this hobby/addiction is most enjoyable,, now in my area,, most wines are going to be Boones Farm, TY Swan and Maddog 2020.. also called mogen david wine, my area went wet a year or 2 ago, but so far it is liquor stores,, even our laws are behind,,,beings it is still a felony for me to ship wine to friends,,, but i posted that link in case it might help you or any others,,,
> Dawg


@hounddawg I have a Boone's Farm story . . . years ago, probably in the '80's, I got to meet Mr. Boone of Boone's Farm fame. The story I was told (by others, not him) was that Gallo introduced a wine marketed to women that they named Galloette. It flopped. Then someone suggested a name change and asked the Gallo Farm Manager if he would mind them using his name for the wine. Mr. Boone had no objection and Boone's Farm wine was born. I don't believe he made any money from it other than his salary as the Gallo Farm Manager.


----------



## Arne (Feb 4, 2022)

If making jelly from the leftovers, anybody have problems with it jelling? We tend to have it full of pectic enzime and that is supposed to get rid of the pectins. Just wondering. Arne.


----------



## NorCal (Dec 14, 2022)

NorCal said:


> I’m doing:
> - 60 gallon barrel fermented Chardonnay
> - 60 gallon barrel Cab Franc / estate Cab Sauv
> - 20 gallons estate Zin
> ...


I did:
- 60 gallon barrel fermented Chardonnay *CHECK*
- 60 gallon barrel Cab Franc / 5% estate Cab Sauv / 3% Petit Verdot *CHECK*
- 60 gallon GSM ('22 Grenache a gift, '22 estate Syrah, '21 Mourvedre) *KINDA CHECK*
- 15 gallon Rose (Zin and saignee of Cab Franc) *KINDA CHECK*
- 5 gallon Petit Verdot...for future blending *UNPLANNED*

Given my track record, I'll say I stayed to the plan pretty well


----------



## mainshipfred (Dec 14, 2022)

NorCal said:


> I did:
> - 60 gallon barrel fermented Chardonnay *CHECK*
> - 60 gallon barrel Cab Franc / 5% estate Cab Sauv / 3% Petit Verdot *CHECK*
> - 60 gallon GSM ('22 Grenache a gift, '22 estate Syrah, '21 Mourvedre) *KINDA CHECK*
> ...


I'd say considering your track record you stayed on plan really well.


----------



## winemaker81 (Dec 14, 2022)

NorCal said:


> Given my track record, I'll say I stayed to the plan pretty well


Plans are important, but reality adjusts things, and we have to adapt. Here's a toast to successful adaptation!


----------



## BarrelMonkey (Dec 14, 2022)

My answers from 5 Jan 2022:


BarrelMonkey said:


> Good question and I'm still working on the answer. But so far...
> 
> (i) buy a crusher/destemmer, potentially some other gear as well *CHECK! (Not quite what I wanted thanks to my LHBS screwing up, but it's mine now)*
> (ii) make some as yet unspecified amount of elderflower - definitely sparkling, maybe still as well *CHECK! 2 gal of sparkling elderflower, not 100% success but a learning experience*
> ...



I also made a gallon of lemon wine/skeeter pee. It's OK I guess but not sure I'll repeat it.


----------



## Dan M (Dec 21, 2022)

On January 14, 2022, I posted my goals for my 3rd year of winemaking. Let's see how I did:

_1. I started an Island Mist Black Cherry kit. Why? It was on the shelf, and my family loves it. I'm tweaking my process based on some good advice from the senior members here. I prefer a nice dry red, but you can't beat this sweety by the pool over ice._ Complete. I'll probably start off 2023 the same way. That stuff disappears from my basement faster than I can make it. The Green Apple is nice too.

2._ I'm planning to get me some of them Finer Wine kits! I've made quite a few Winexpert kits over the last 2 years, and the wine is decent, but I think I can do better. I'm thinking a Super Tuscan and maybe a Strawberry Frutta to start. _Complete. I also made Blueberry Frutta. While I have struggled with the tartness of the fruit wines, the Super Tuscan is amazing. These are now my kits of choice.

_3. My biggest goal is to improve my processes to produce better tasting wines. I may stray away from the kit directions in some areas to experiment. I hope to try some of the ideas in the "Tweaking Cheap Kits" thread and see where that takes me._ Sorta complete. Through trial and error, I decided I prefer to stick with more expensive kits. The journey continues...

_4. Lastly, I hope to have a good recipe or two by juice season, so that I can make a wine without a kit (scary). I know yinz guys will help me..._ Complete. I learned that if I just make a juice bucket like a kit, I don't really need a recipe. I made Dragon Blood from a recipe, but it didn't taste the way I thought it would. I may try a new flavor in 2023.

I'm looking forward to next year. How about you?


----------

